# What bow does everyone shoot



## Bowhunter24 (Jul 9, 2005)

was wondering what bow yall shoot, as for me i was a mathews man for the past 5 yrs but i jumped ship and went to a bowtech mighty might, i love that thing to death, sweet shooting bow, small and compact and whisper quiet


----------



## 500 S&W (Jul 9, 2005)

I shot a Bowtech last year but couldn't get them to give me a date on an order for a new bow this spring.

I switched to a CSS Challenger and love the way it shoots.

I'm getting ready to buy another to hunt with.

Sean


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 9, 2005)

I shoot a Hoyt Vortec...Its a 2001 model...Ive hunted with it 2 years and killed 6 with it....I love it..


----------



## Buzz (Jul 9, 2005)

Mathews LX 29" draw set at 72#


----------



## gabowman (Jul 9, 2005)

Parker 35 Ultralite.


----------



## ramblinrack (Jul 9, 2005)

hoyt havoc-tec...i love it!


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jul 9, 2005)

Thats like the Ford or Chevy question. Parker Ultra Lite for me. I think most bows built today are good.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 9, 2005)

Hoyt Razor, that is getting old at going on 3 seasons now.

LOVE it.

Jim


----------



## killNgrill (Jul 9, 2005)

High Country Premier Pro Series, shoots like a dream


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 9, 2005)

Martin Cougar Magnum III and love it...


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 9, 2005)

Dang ya'll make me feel cheap I'm still shootin whitetailII Bear but I just can't seem to retri it YET maybe get a OPP's Did I say CrossBow Randy gonna get me now But with the back and shoulder probs' I may need to switch gettin hard to hold back


----------



## Moose Master (Jul 9, 2005)

Mathews Conquest 2....Its super quiet, very smooth and plenty fast. I LOVE IT!!


----------



## reylamb (Jul 9, 2005)

Hoyt Razortec for hunting
Hoyt Ultratec for 3D


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 9, 2005)

Parker Ultralite 31


----------



## raghorn (Jul 9, 2005)

Hoyt Ultratec and lovin' every minute of it!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 9, 2005)

PSE Thunderbolt and PSE Scorpion (old version with the Lightning cam on top limb)


----------



## robertyb (Jul 9, 2005)

Mathews Outback.


----------



## Duff (Jul 9, 2005)

Jennings for me


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 9, 2005)

Here  is my Hoyt Vortec.....Its the sweetest shooting bow Ive ever owned or shot....Fits me perfectly and Im deadly with it...


----------



## duckbill (Jul 9, 2005)

Mathews LX 28" 70#


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 9, 2005)

Jennings CarbonMaster Xtreme


----------



## billy67 (Jul 10, 2005)

Mathews Switchback- 29" -71#


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 10, 2005)

2004 Mathews LX.

Darrell


----------



## gordylew (Jul 10, 2005)

2000 mathews Q2.  I would buy a new one but this one still shoots great.  11 deer and 2 bear havent complained.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 10, 2005)

PSE Whitetail Extreme. Cheap and is a good shooter.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 10, 2005)

*BowTech...*

05' Old Glory.


----------



## Auto-5 Nut (Jul 10, 2005)

AR34 RamCam


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Jul 11, 2005)

Barnett RC-150 with a 3x-9x 50mm.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 11, 2005)

Renegade Nuge bow...
what would you expect..


----------



## Stumper (Jul 11, 2005)

Mathews Q2


----------



## Steady73 (Jul 11, 2005)

Mathews Switchback


----------



## Trizey (Jul 11, 2005)

Switchback


----------



## Jasper (Jul 11, 2005)

Mathews Ovation


----------



## GAGE (Jul 11, 2005)

Mathews MQ1 for me!  

If it ain't broke, don't fix it I suppose!


----------



## coon dawg (Jul 11, 2005)

*..........*

Parker 34 EZ Draw..........Ben Pearson recurve.........


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 11, 2005)

High Country Supreme.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jul 11, 2005)

2005 PSE Triton, cheap, fast, quiet and accurate.........


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

Hoyt VTEC.


----------



## ar34shooter (Jul 11, 2005)

*archery Research*

Hunting and target, ram cam or the ram plus or the ram.5 , you name it I shoot them all.and i even got a new one that i did a custom job on this year


----------



## ar34shooter (Jul 11, 2005)

and my other target custom from last year


----------



## ar34shooter (Jul 11, 2005)

*ar 34 ram cam*

here it is


----------



## ar34shooter (Jul 11, 2005)

*one more try*

here  blue ar34 ram cam


----------



## TreeJacker (Jul 12, 2005)

Hoyt Protec.


----------



## gatortrax (Jul 12, 2005)

mathews fx


----------



## WildmanSC (Jul 12, 2005)

Border Black Douglas Super Swift 3-piece T/D recurve, 62", 50#@28", Bolivian Rosewood with Shedua swoop riser and HexIV limbs.  The finest bow I've ever had the priviledge of owning and shooting.  A pic of the bow is below:







Bill


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jul 12, 2005)

i shoot a pse thunderbolt infinity with hatchet cams


----------



## scope (Jul 13, 2005)

reflex buckskin


----------



## Cward (Jul 13, 2005)

Mathews Outback


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Jul 13, 2005)

Switchback!!!!!!!!


----------



## PFDR1 (Jul 13, 2005)

HIGH COUNTRY "Royal Hunter"


----------



## redpredator (Jul 13, 2005)

Pse Thunderbolt.


----------



## jl840 (Jul 13, 2005)

I shoot a Mathews Switchback and a MQ1. Love them both.


----------



## hunter7 (Jul 13, 2005)

pse baby g


----------



## Wetzel (Jul 13, 2005)

Mathews Switchback


----------



## Michael Lee (Jul 13, 2005)

Mathews Switchback, Outback, Legacy, and FX.

ML


----------



## hunting 101 (Jul 13, 2005)

Bowtech;  extreme vft;


----------



## Corgan1 (Jul 14, 2005)

Browning ILLUSION 65lbs 29in.
 AR31 Ram 1/2 cam 60lbs 29in.
 both have drop zone rests
 22 series Gold Tips (not ultralights)
 Vibracheck stabilizers 
 Both smooth and quiet, ILLUSION is the smoothest  and most quiet of the two.


----------



## CARVER (Jul 14, 2005)

Triton  (PSE)


----------



## hansel (Jul 14, 2005)

*Hoyt's*

I've got 3 Hoyt's, 2 for hunting(ViperTec,RazorTec) and a UltraTec for 3-d shoots.


----------



## BassWorm (Jul 14, 2005)

PSE Vector since 1984. If it ain't broke why fix it.


----------



## OFD2Truck (Jul 14, 2005)

probably an early 80's browning mirage straight limb, still a decent quiet bow for how often I use it, 2-3 weekends durring archery and oh yea, lots of practice.


----------



## irwoodsman (Jul 15, 2005)

PSE firestorm lite  
just picked it up yesterday


----------



## BUCK SLAYER (Jul 16, 2005)

mathews sq2
bowtech patriot dually


----------



## xpertgreg (Jul 16, 2005)

*just bought my first one today...*

PSE Bruin.... I like it so far, but having never shot a bow before today I'd like just about anything.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 17, 2005)

Diamond Rapture.


----------



## ufg8r93 (Jul 19, 2005)

*AR 34 Ram Cam & 1/2*

70#, 28.5"
Vital Gear Sight
Shakey Hunter Rest
Blackhawk Vapor 4000s
Muzzy 100 3-blades
Scott Mongoose (buckle)

I also have a 2003 Ram Cam that is set up exactly the same.


----------



## confederate (Jul 19, 2005)

Excalibur Exocet


----------



## GaBear (Jul 20, 2005)

*2 Bowtech's*

I'll be Shooting A Bowtech Allegence Come Hunting Season. I've Been Shooting A Bowtech Constitution For 3-D. Now If I Could Just Afford Reylambs Old Glory I'd Have a Backup For Both.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 20, 2005)

Bladerunner ISO-Force


----------



## HORTON (Jul 20, 2005)

Bowtech Allegiance


----------



## the HEED! (Jul 21, 2005)

*well the name says it all*

sweet bow and light


----------



## the HEED! (Jul 21, 2005)

*well the name says it all*

sweet bow light and fast


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 21, 2005)

I also shoot a PSE Triton bow. I had a PSE FireFlight Elite series for 8+ years. The graphite limbs had small cracks in them. I contacted PSE and believe it or not, they sent me a brand new Triton. I love it. Can't argue about PSE customer service, now can you!!!


----------



## devolve (Jul 24, 2005)

*Hoyt!!!!*

HOYT vipertec
This will be my second year with this bow. I hope it is better than last year.


--cjc--


----------



## goob (Jul 29, 2005)

*Pse*

Started with a Bear, then a Martin Lynx, and now a Pse Flash. absolutely love it.


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Jul 29, 2005)

Hoyt Magna Tech set at 61 pounds with a 28 inch draw
Hoyt sights, NAP Quick Tune Shoot through rest, a peep, string loop and the cheapest release I could find


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 29, 2005)

Martin SlayR w/NITROUS Cams
 (crackerized for those who know)
73#
29.5 draw
60% let off
TR Drop Zone Guide Series
Archers Choice sight
James Green Gator Jaw Release (i think i'm the only one who does)
Sims Modular stabilzer system w/Enhancer 2000
Gold Tip 7595's
G5 Montec 100grn


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey Frank im with ya on the gator jaw release, i love mine


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 30, 2005)

*3rd year*

Hoyt Ultratec...spiral cam.5 wish I had more let-off shoulder problems, when I bought the bow you had to have 65% or less for P&Y. An excellent bow fast and quiet getting 299fps w/400 gr. arrow.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Switchback*

Mathews Switchback Shoot one and See for yourself...


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 1, 2005)

I have used a PSE Nova, Team Fitzgerald Edition.  My Girlfriend purchased it for me 4 years ago.  I love it and see no reason to get a new one until this one dies (even if it only has wheels, no cams).


----------



## hambone44 (Aug 1, 2005)

Bowtech Allegiance
70#
Deluxe Whisker Biscuit rest
Easton ACC 360 arrows
Montana Black Gold Skylight sight

Smokin' !


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 1, 2005)

Fred Bear TRX 32.


----------



## AR9x19 (Aug 2, 2005)

Now for the odd entry.....Merlin Shadow...made in England.

Merlin Bows


----------



## jason308 (Aug 3, 2005)

Bowtech Pro 40! The best bow I have ever shot.


----------



## Stingray23 (Aug 3, 2005)

PSE Durango


----------



## bigarrow70 (Aug 5, 2005)

mathews sq2


----------



## FVR (Aug 5, 2005)

65lb Bitterroot Longbow

FVR


----------



## Goat (Aug 6, 2005)

i use a Bear


----------



## captainhook (Aug 6, 2005)

Mathews Outback and my newest addition a Hoyt Gamemaster recurve. I forgot how much fun shooting instinctive is. It came back real fast, within two hours I was shooting out to 30 yds. I guess it's like riding a bike, you never really forget.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 6, 2005)

*Bear/Jennings*

Buckmaster 4000


----------



## ofdtruckie (Aug 7, 2005)

Matthews FX. Can shoot the heck out of a target but cant hit a deer for nuthin RedPredater can attest to that.


----------



## JK Bass (Aug 10, 2005)

high country carbon max extreme


----------



## drenalin08 (Aug 11, 2005)

Got me a switchback this year,have hunted with high country bows in the past with great results


----------



## carabrook (Aug 11, 2005)

Never hunted a bow, this will be my first year. My new bow is supposed to be here like today, hoyt superslam. I have shot my wife's some but this will really be my first venture into bow hunting, have always used those special ones before that reach out and touch them so this will be different................................


----------



## JBird227 (Aug 11, 2005)

PSE, But boy do I love that bowtech allegiance after shooting it a bunch of times.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Aug 11, 2005)

Mathews Switchback!


----------



## braintree (Aug 12, 2005)

Bowtech Tomkat


----------



## buck central (Aug 14, 2005)

Mathews Sq2, It Has Been A Great Bow, 2 Does And A 9 Pointer


----------



## BBurn (Aug 14, 2005)

*Browning Illusion*

First year with the Illusion, but have been shooting a Browning Boss Vortex for about ten years now. My old bow was fine and I have taken several deer with it, but then I shot an Illusion.   If you don't want a new bow, don't shoot the Illusion.


----------



## Corgan1 (Aug 14, 2005)

BBurn, that's the same way I winded up with an ILLUSION, shot three arrows, bought it. I know what you mean about the Illusion...


----------



## jeremyoo7 (Aug 14, 2005)

I've been shooting a Matthews SQ2 the last four years love the bow it is super quiet and smooth.  Won a bowtech justice the end of last season started shooting it this year I love it but I'm not sure if I will hunt with it yet.


----------



## hunterdaddy (Aug 14, 2005)

an old pse seems to do job just fine had it 6 years now stuck a nice 11ptr at 48 yards in illonois last year double lung my buddy had a mattews not sighted over 30 yds mine goes to 50yds 
guess if it ain't broke don't fix it pull#60


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 15, 2005)

I shoot a Golden Eagle old wheel bow..
I know ... its slow,,long,,heavy,,loud,,etc..
but the arrows always go where i send them
and do the job on deer. Guess im just old fashion
but I do have a brand new Jennings,, it stays home when the freezer is empty..


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 15, 2005)

Wish i had read what all u guys shoot first///lol..
now i do feel cheap....


----------



## "The Plumber" (Aug 15, 2005)

Mathews  Switchback  I love it


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 15, 2005)

*Can't Put a Good Thing Down*

Still shooting a PSE Lazer I bought brand new in 1979.  This is the first year they came out with the split limb.

70lb with 28% let off.  Some day I may upgrade.

But doubt it.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 16, 2005)

Bought a Switchback this year.  Was used with a 28" cam.  Been waiting on the 29" to come in to the shop.  It's pretty sweet even with the 28".....but I'm still pretty happy with my AR31.  I'll probably go with the AR this year just because I'm comfortable with it and can drill just about anything out to 40 yds.  Haven't shot the Mathews to feel confident yet.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 16, 2005)

PSE Phaser III. Anybody know what year they made these?


----------



## toddboucher (Aug 17, 2005)

*I stuck between two*

Im shooting a Matthews Fx but I also just put a new string on a 5 year old Oneida. That I was only planning to play around with try some instintive aiming and in spring teach my wife to shoot. But last night I made a big mistake I started to pull it back and remembered how smooth it is. So now this close to opening day-do I go with the smaller and faster Matthews or the Oneida. I guess I will have to kill a deer with each.


----------



## archernga23 (Aug 17, 2005)

Pearson Pride / hunting and McPherson Edge  3d/ some hunting

Mike


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 17, 2005)

highcountry   tss.......light and   fast........


----------



## cwood (Aug 18, 2005)

Alpine Turbo Extreme


----------



## BubbaD (Aug 18, 2005)

Horton Yukon SL


----------



## predator (Aug 19, 2005)

BowTech LIBERTY VFT love it


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 19, 2005)

Have an old Hoyt but shoots very fast and I am happy with it. I would like to maybe get a new Hoyt next year, but boy are they expensive.


----------



## TreeJacker (Aug 22, 2005)

Hoyt Protec
80lbs
32"draw
QAD Ultra Rest
Easton XX78 Super Slams
125 grain Thunderheads


----------



## AR9x19 (Aug 22, 2005)

Retired the Merlin this weekend and brought home a BowTech Defender VFT!

Sweeeeeeet!!!


----------



## dherrin (Aug 26, 2005)

I shoot with Reflex Buckskin very quite and very fast.


----------



## gabuckeye (Aug 26, 2005)

PSE Thunderbolt


----------



## captainhook (Aug 27, 2005)

Outback, Vital Bow Gear Star Track, Beman Max4 400's, lumenok X, Muzzy 100 three blades


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 27, 2005)

Hoyt Razortec  with a muzzy zero effect arrow rest and a home made hind sight attached to a Trophy Ridge Micro Matrix sight. 

I have had it for two hunting seasons and love the accuracy and consistency of my groups. I have chronographed my arrows at 284fps with total arrow weight at 451grams  (100Gram Muzzy broadheads) And 66 lb draw.

Taken 2 deer with it so far and both were in the boiler room at 20 and 35 yards.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 27, 2005)

Parker Ultra-Lite 35, Cobra sights, Muzzy Zero Effect arrow rest, Super Carbons Supreme arrows, Rocky Mountain Premier 100 Gr. 3-blade broadheads.


----------



## mossyhorn (Aug 28, 2005)

*Switchback*

I just got it Matthews Switchback


----------



## bigun31768 (Aug 28, 2005)

mathews lx,gold tips,muzzy broadheads,dead nuts sights,30'' draw,58 pounds,308 fps


----------

